# Anyone ever use Intel Memory Latency Checker?



## 80251 (May 5, 2021)

The interesting thing about this software is that it while it does report a single idle memory latency metric it also reports "loaded" memory latencies at different memory bandwidth levels.
It also works under Linux as well as Windows:

https://software.intel.com/content/www/us/en/develop/articles/intelr-memory-latency-checker.html


----------

